# Jabari Parker: "I wanted to rebuild my body from scratch and not have any flaws"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Ten months after a devastating knee injury cut short his rookie season, Jabari Parker was all smiles at the Bucks' practice facility on Monday.
> 
> Though his timetable for returning to game action remains rather unclear, Parker was in his usual good spirits at Bucks' media day festivities on Monday, emphasizing his time away from the game as an opportunity to reshape his body ahead of his second season. Parker was photographed scrimmaging with teammates last week and will be doing something tomorrow when the Bucks tip off their 2015 training camp in Madison, though it appears he'll be on some type of minutes limit once he does return to action. Here are his full comments from Monday:
> 
> ...


http://www.brewhoop.com/2015/9/28/9410955/jabari-parker-rehab-knee-injury-media-day


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team is not going to be able to protect the rim whatsoever.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This team is not going to be able to protect the rim whatsoever.


The rim? No. Perimeter D though should be pretty solid.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The rim? No. Perimeter D though should be pretty solid.


I agree. That's why I'm so excited to watch this team this season. Wing defense should be rock solid and it should be tough for ball-handlers to get into the paint... but if they do the, basket should be there for the taking. That being said, this offense should be even more interesting to watch than the defense.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rim defense will definitely be this team's weakness, but really, it can't be worse than last year (Monroe + Jabari >>> Zaza + Ilyasova).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This team is not going to be able to protect the rim whatsoever.


John Henson?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> John Henson?


First of all, how many minutes will he actually play?

Second, calling Henson a "rim protector" might be a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> First of all, how many minutes will he actually play?
> 
> Second, calling Henson a "rim protector" might be a bit of a stretch.


20-25?

Not that he occupies a lot of space, but averaging 2 blocks in 18 minutes is pretty impressive. I'm assuming those long arms alter a few more shots as well.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

He should change his name to Jabari Porker. He was blowing out there on the court. Sounds like an excuse to me.


----------

